# New Disney Plus Service?



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

Disney launching their channel soon. Will this load as a TiVo app? What's been the history on new channels being added at launch? I don't see CBS, but was able to order through Amazon which I see on TiVo.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

JoeTaxpayer said:


> Disney launching their channel soon. Will this load as a TiVo app? What's been the history on new channels being added at launch? I don't see CBS, but was able to order through Amazon which I see on TiVo.


Would need to ask Disney if they plan to write an App for Tivo


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

I'll help you, the answer is no. Zero chance you see this on any Tivo device. Probably the same story for the new HBO Max app next year.

Tivo is too small for any of these big companies to bother with. Hell, not even Amazon looks like they'll have Disney+ on their devices at launch and they probably have 50-100 times the install base of Tivo.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer (Dec 23, 2008)

TostitoBandito said:


> I'll help you, the answer is no. Zero chance you see this on any Tivo device. Probably the same story for the new HBO Max app next year.
> 
> Tivo is too small for any of these big companies to bother with. Hell, not even Amazon looks like they'll have Disney+ on their devices at launch and they probably have 50-100 times the install base of Tivo.


I'm on the verge of starting to figure out if a Mac Mini will project onto a decent size TV-as-monitor with a good image. These are strange times in the move from cable TV to streaming. I'll work around it, but 'they' aren't making it easy.


----------



## gary.buhrmaster (Nov 5, 2015)

JoeTaxpayer said:


> I'm on the verge of starting to figure out if a Mac Mini will project onto a decent size TV-as-monitor with a good image.


While I have no personal experience, those colleagues and friends that do say that while you *can* use a Mac Mini, it does not have the 10' interface you get from something like an Apple TV (and they pretty much all have a love/hate relationship with the Apple TV remote), so if you are one of those living in the Apple eco-system, an Apple TV (perhaps with your Mac Mini being your media server) may be the way to go (and if TiVo releases their rumored Apple TV app RSN, you might be able to access your TiVo content, too).


----------



## Matt Rausenberger (Dec 19, 2019)

I really love my Tivo but it's becoming less and less useful without any of the new apps being developed for it. If you have a Tivo Bolt, can we plug a Roku or something in the back and get access to the apps that way?


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

Matt Rausenberger said:


> I really love my Tivo but it's becoming less and less useful without any of the new apps being developed for it. If you have a Tivo Bolt, can we plug a Roku or something in the back and get access to the apps that way?


no Roku will plug directly into the tv's hdmi port


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Yes!

That's EXACTLY what you need to do.

Except, don't plug the Roku in to the input on the TiVo ('cause there isn't one...). Instead, plug the Roku in to the HDMI 2 Port on your TV (or whichever port you want to see the Apps on).

Then, use the TV Remote to select the HDMI Port you chose for the Roku.

Then, use the Roku Remote to pick the App you want to use. Log in to the App Account as necessary.

Profit!

After you're finished with the App, use the TV Remote to return your TV to the Input you chose for 'normal' TiVo watching.

Repeat as desired.

-KP


----------



## James D Murphy (Mar 15, 2020)

I had to load the APP on my Smart TV. I added Disney + as an add on to Hulu, bit cheaper that way. Though it is still a separate APP. I wish Hulu would integrate Disney + or better yet Tivo add it.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

James D Murphy said:


> I had to load the APP on my Smart TV. I added Disney + as an add on to Hulu, bit cheaper that way. Though it is still a separate APP. I wish Hulu would integrate Disney + or better yet Tivo add it.


 that would be up to disney not tivo


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

I got the Disney plus for $3.50 a month for 3 years on a black Friday deal. Think it was a waste of money now. Other than the Mandalorian... Nothing else to watch.


----------



## JxxAxxY (Oct 19, 2018)

Yup I agree. It was also nice to see Star Wars in sorta 4k hdr and I did like Mandalorian. It really is for those that have kids. We really need to have our ISPs (Comcast for me) to increase the data cap before they start charging you. They currently only give me 1024 GB - 1 TB of data a month. If I were to ever move to 100% streaming or leave a Tivo+ channel on all day. I would easily go over the cap.


----------

